# Projekt hat begonnen...Tätigkeitsbericht



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

so, mein Projekt Schwimmteich wurde am vergangenen Freitag begonnen. ...und nach zwei Stunden auch wieder unterbrochen  :cry:  Mein gemieteter Radlader hat vorerst den Geist auf gegeben...
und außerdem regnet es seit dem ununterbrochen (mit kleinen Außnahmen) Im Moment werde ich erst einmal mein Gelände einebnen um eine ebene Fläche zu bekommen. Am kommenden Samstag wird dann wohl der 5to.Bagger kommen und das Loch ausheben. Den Boden werde ich einem Nachbarn zum auffüllen großzügiger Weise schenken   (hoffendlich bekommt er alles unter).
Jetzt hoff ich mal auf besseres Wetter...

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

na denn viel Spaß.

Bin auch gerade dabei, meinen Teich zu vergrößern und habe gelinde gesagt die Schn.... voll.

Nur Regen und Sturm :cry:  :cry: 

Hoffendlich hast Du nächsten Samstag mehr Glück als ich.

Viel Spaß noch  


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

du bekommst auch alles klein. 

Wie war das ....alles was er nichst essen kann macht er kaputt


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

ja auch von hier viel Glück,   muss man ja im Moment sagen.plätscherplätscher.
WOOOOOO ist er nur hin der Frühling??   hat ihn irgendwer gesehen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Hallo Ralf,
ich wünsche dir in jedem Fall viel Spass gutes Wetter und ein gutes Durchhaltevermögen für dein Projekt. Es wäre schön wnn du vor ab ein paar Daten von deinem Schwimmteich reinstellen könntest, das man sich die Dimensionen von deinem Projekt besser vorstellen kann.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. März 2004)

Also, auf vielfachen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren    hier die geplanten Abmessungen: max.Länge ca. 17 m, max. Breite 9 m
Schwimmzone ca 9 x 5, Klärzone 4 x 5, Bachlauf ca. 10 m 

Alle die nix zu tun haben dürfen gern am Samstag nach Heusweiler kommen und mithelfen. Ich würde mich sogar dazu hinreißen lassen eine Flasche Bier kalt zu stellen  (wobei das bei dem Wetter wohl auch überflüssig ist)    Gelle *GREDI*


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. März 2004)

Hallo Ralf,
was willst du mit so vielen Helfern du hast doch ein Bagger. und der baucht wenigstens kein Bier. Hast du ein bestimmtes System nach dem du den Schwimmteich anlegst . Naturagart oder die Version von Ralf Klenk oder von allem etwas? Ist deine Klärzone vom Teich getrennt? Nach Deinen Maßen wird das ja schon was ordentliches. Vieleicht komm ich doch mal ins Saarland mir dein Schwimmteich anschauen. Ich ware aber bist du fast fertig bist !!!!!
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

>und der baucht wenigstens kein Bier. 

Naja aber ich trinke lieber in Gesellschaft   

>Hast du ein bestimmtes System nach dem du den Schwimmteich >anlegst . Naturagart oder die Version von Ralf Klenk oder von allem >etwas? 

Ja hauptsächlich nach der Glenkschen Methode, scheint mir am einfachsten und hört soch ordendlich an. Ich will zusätzlich das Wasser das über den Bachlauf in den Klärteich läuft noch über einen Klärgraben schicken, das Bietet sich halt so an. 

>Ist deine Klärzone vom Teich getrennt? 
im Prinzip, ja. Der Teich bekommt die Figur einer zerknautschten 8 Als Trennung wird eine Brücke montiert. Am Weg vorbei werde ich noch einen Bachlauf bauen.

>Nach Deinen Maßen wird das ja schon was ordentliches. Vieleicht komm >ich doch mal ins Saarland mir dein Schwimmteich anschauen. Ich ware >aber bist du fast fertig bist !!!!!

Kein Problem! 

Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

*Bagger ist im anmarsch...*

so, Wetter: OK! Bagger: klar (ein 12 to. Teil!!    )  
Morgen früh um 8 Uhr geht´s rund!  Werd mal ein paar Bilder machen und euch dran teil haben lassen! Wer´s live erleben will, Eintritt 5 €


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

Was - Du zahlst jedem, der kommt, 5 Euro? Wobei - die Gefahr ist glaube ich net so groß   

Viel Erfolg beim baggern!


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

*....*

Hallo zusammen ,

wie    Es gibt 5 Euro für jeden und Flaschbier ?  :twisted: Hmmm, da müsste ich mir ja glatt überlegen, ob ich morgen die Arbeit sausen lasse, mit dem Fahrrad die ca. 6km bis zu Ralf gondele  

Drücke dir die Daumen fürs Wetter und auf gutes Gelingen (mit oder ohne viel Flaschbier   )


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

so, erste Woche ist rum und was ist passiert:

Also: Samstag von 7 -13 Uhr gebaggert anschließend Deponie zu -ENDE-
Montag 11 - 18 Uhr gebaggert -Fertig- 
Dienstag- Donnerstag 8 - 20 Uhr Handbagger- Radlader- Der Teich wird geformt, Treppe angelegt, Radzone angelegt, mit Rüttler der Boden gefestigt, Sand eingebracht, Vlies eingebaut
Freitag 8-20 Uhr Formen des Klärbereiches,nach kurzer diskussion mit Gredi auf einen Filtergraben umgerüstet, eine Wand eingebaut um die Grabenlänge zu verdoppeln Vlies eingebaut . Maurermeister Gredi gab alles    nochmal einen herzlichen Dank für die Unterstützung (obwohl es ohne dich wohl nie dazu gekommen wäre   )
Samstag, wegen fehlender Folie :-( , arbeiten am Pumpenschacht und überflüssiges Erdreich verteilt

so, jetzt ist die erste Woche rum, mein Urlaub auch, jetzt muss es nach Schicht weiter gehen. Ich hoffe nur der angekündigte Regen hält sich etwas in Grenzen *hoff*  Die Folie kommt erst mitte der Woche. 

Tommi, was ist los, Fahrrad kaputt?
....Fortsetzung und Bilder folgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

hört sich so an, als ob Ihr ziemlich fleißig gewesen seit  

Bilder,Bilder,Bilder :razz: 


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Naja, wir hätten mehr geschafft, wenn die Folie bei gekommen wäre!   
Aber es ist schon viel geschehen. Man kann erkennen was es werden soll.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Ralf Rupp schrieb:
			
		

> ...Man kann erkennen was es werden soll...


 Ich kann leider gar nichts erkennen  ...   Bilder ...   :? Album leider leer.....
Grüße! Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

langsam!!! ich hab z.Zt. etwas Probleme die Bilder in ein Format zu bringen, dass sie hier rein passen  :?  Aber ich arbeite daran!
...so, hier mal eine Ubersicht...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

das nenn ich doch mal ein Loch...... es sieht aber schon sehr gut aus. Hoffentlich haben wir diesen Sommer nicht nur so ein Wetter, wie zur Zeit... sonst wirst Du den Teich wohl noch nicht wirklich nutzen können.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Ralf, 
sieht nicht schlecht aus. 
Leider ein Scheiß-Wetter zur Zeit, zum Teich-Bau. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

...wenn ja nur schon mal die Folie drin wäre    dann hätte es wenigstens noch was gutes, aber so, geht´s mir ziehmlich auf´n Wecker   ...das Wetter...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

sieht ja schon gut aus  Respekt.

Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

eh,

nochmal ne Frage  

Was hast Du mit der ganzen Erde gemacht?

Sind das im Hintergrund "Berge"- oder sind die erst nach dem Aushup entstanden  

Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

... sagen wir es ist sehr hügelig bei uns, aber sie waren auch vorher schon da. Einen kleinen Teil der Erde hab ich auf dem Gelände verteilt, einen kleinen Teil als zusätzlichen Hügel geformt aus dem der Bachlauf entspringen soll und einen grooooooooooooooooooooßteil wurde auf Halde gefahren, so ca. 100 qm  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

... so sah es vor den Erdarbeiten aus...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

hi
da ist mir doch schon der Mund offen stehengblieben   als ich deine Bilder gesehen habe.  sssuuuuuppppiiii.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Wow - das sieht ja beeindruckend aus - wie tief ist das denn?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Ralf, sieht ja schon ganz gut aus. Ich drück dir die Daumen das deine Folie bald kommt und das Wetter besser wird. ich hätte zwar noch viele Fragen, möchte aber erst noch abwarten wenn dein Teich weitere Fortschritte gemacht hat. Da dein Konzept steht möchte ich auch  nicht durch unnötige Fragen oder Ideen dich verunsichern. Ich warte erstmal deine Bilddokumentation ab. Sind von deiner Seite Fragen so ist es selbstverständlich das ich dir behilflich bin sie zu lösen.
Gruß aus der Südpfalz
Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hi Ralf, 

kann Dich voll verstehn, mir gehts im mom genauso, ich wollte allerdings, ich wär schon mal so weit wie du  :cry: 

Musste am Montag sogar mit der Buddelei aufhören, weils immer wieder geregnet hat und sich mein Gelände inne Matschwüste verwandelte.

Also alles abdecken und auf besseres Wetter hoffen   

Aber wir lassen uns nicht entmutigen. 

Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

Susanne schrieb:
			
		

> Wow - das sieht ja beeindruckend aus - wie tief ist das denn?



der hintere Teil hat so 1.80, im Bereich der Treppe isser so 1,30 - 1,40
@Erwin: du buddelst von Hand?!   na dann meit Mitgefühl!


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

Hi Ralf, 

nee, nix mit von Hand, das sieht nur so aus, der Spaten auf dem ersten Bild wurde kaum gebraucht. Der Bagger war zum Zeitpunkt der Fotografie schon wieder wech.  
Ich hoffe, Dienstag nach Ostern ist das Wetter besser und es kann weiter gehen. Naja, so ganz wird sich der Handbagger wohl doch nicht vermeiden lassen   

Wünsche uns auf jeden Fall sonniges Wetter für die nächsten Tage.

Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

*Fortsetzung...*

So, Ostern ist rum, und die Folie immer noch nicht da! Aber heute soll sie kommen. Ist schon seit Donnerstag auf dem LKW!! Am WE hab ich mir einen Skimmerschacht gemauert und ein paar Erdmodellierungen getätigt und das Vlies wieder in Richtung gezerrt!. Ist ja auch noch was anders zu tun außer Folie zu verlegen tztztztz...   Mal sehen ob sie nun heut abend da ist wenn ich heim komme. Werde dann mal die Leutchen zum verlegen zusammentrommeln! 

...Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

*neue Fotos...*

so, es sind wieder ein paar Schritte zur Vollendung unseres Projektes gemacht worden. Hier die passenden Fotos


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Ralf, 

sieht nach Arbeit aus. 
Mit den 12 Männern hast aber ordentlich Brotzeit springen lassen müssen, oder?   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

sagen wir mal so, der im Hintergrund sichtbare Kamingrill hat schon ordendlich geraucht!


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Ralf,
das ist ja recht schnell fortgeschritten. was ich nicht richtig erkennen kannn wie breit wird deine Rand bzw. Flachwasserzone
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

die Randzone hat an der langen Seite zum Haus hin ca. 100-150, an der oberen Seite bis ca. 200 und an der Hangseite zwischen 0-100 cm.
Das muß reichen, sonst hätte ich zum Bergarbeiter umschulen und meinen Hang noch mehr abtragen müssen.  
Zur Zeit stockte es nur ein bisschen und ich hab ein wenig die Flemm (saarländisch = unlust) weil ich soooooooooo  viel Arbeit vor mir sehe und ich nicht weiß mit was ich zuerst anfangen soll!  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

sieht ja schon toll aus Dein Teich. Meine Frage: Kann man die Polygonalplatten direkt auf die Folie mauern, oder wie hast Du das gelöst.

Gruss

Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Harald, 

ich kann zwar nicht sagen, wie Ralf das gemacht hat, aber mir hat die Firma, welche mir die Folie in meinen Teich gelegt hat, geraten, direkt auf die Folie zu mauern (siehe Bilder in meinem Album). 

Begründung war und ist für mich auch nachvollziehbar, dass so vermieden wird, daß die Steine, bzw. der Speis ins Rutschen kommt und somit reisst. Es sollte natürlich Rheinsand oder Mauersand verwendet werden (nebst Trasszement). 

Ich selbst denke aber, das man machen kann, was man will, irgendwann werden die Fugen zwischen den Steinen sich so oder so absetzen. Das ist an Land so und warum sollte das unter Wasser anders sein  :?

liebe Grüße
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Harald, und Erwin
Ich kann mir eigendlich nicht vorstellen das mit oder ohne Flies was ins rutschen kommt,  zumal der Bereich ja waagrecht bzw leicht nach hinten geneigt ist um dem Vorzubeugen. viel wichtiger ist meiner Meinung nach das der Speis recht trocken angemacht wird da auf der Folie keine Möglichkeit des Wasser entziehen besteht und beim Verlegen alles ins Schwimmen kommt. Ich arbeite bei solchen Bereichen immer mit einer Fliesschicht und dann der Aufbau. 
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Günter, hallo Erwin,

danke für die raschen Antworten. Da ich noch ein Neuling bin - was ist bitte Speis und gibt es einen Unterschied vom "normalen" zum Trasszement?
Ich persönlich hätte da schon bedenken die Steine ohne Flies auf die Folie zu legen, da diese doch belastet werden.

Schöne Grüsse aus Bayern

Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Denk an die grosse Regenerierungszone für Deinen Schwimmteich!

Toll, hast Du eine Digitalkamera?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Harald, 

Speis ist nur der hochdeutsche    Ausdruck für Mörtel. 

Normaler Zement wird in Verbindung mit Wasser immer "ausblühen" sodass viele Zement / Kalkanteile ausgeschwemmt und an das Wasser abgegeben werden, was eben bei Trasszement nicht der Fall ist. 
So zumindest wurde mir der Unterschied erklärt. 

Sicher gibt es hier noch Experten, die Dir den Unterschied noch besser erklären können. 

Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Sorry war in Gedanken und habe mich pfälzisch ausgdrückt . Erwin beherrscht ja mehrere Fremdsprachen und hat das bereits richtig übersetzt. 
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

gibts schon Bilder wie es bei Deinem Bau weitergeht. Bin schon neugierig.

Schöne Grüße aus Bayern

Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2004)

@günter      8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

zur ersten Frage mit den Platten: Ich habe die Polygonalplatten auf Fliesbahnen verlegt. Die bietet beim verlegen guten Halt, sodass nichts abrustchen kann und im trockenen Zustand bindet der Mörtel(Schbeiß, das ist Saarändisch)  auch gut auf dem Flies.

Mittlerweile bin ich nach dem ich jetzt 1 1/2 Wochen Urlaub in der Toskana mnachte schon etwas weiter. Der Teich ist voll, die Pflanzen drin und schon mächtig gewachsen, das Wasser klar und 20 °C, Skimmer funktioniert, Bachlauf läuft. Jetzt sind die feinheiten dran und die Außenanlage. Werde morgen mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder mit bringen und euch zeigen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

HI...

hoffe auch du hast mehr glück wegen regen...
bei mir im internat is grad sonne udnzu warm ...  :? 

cu Raphael


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

*Fortschrittsbericht...*

so, damit ihr seht, daß ich nicht nichts gemacht hab, hier die nächsten Bilder. Das ENDE naht


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

na dann kann ja bald die nächste Schwimm-WM bei dir stattfinden.  

PS: Das mit den Schwiegermüttern muss ich mir merken. :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Ja, das ist die Prüfmethode der italiänischen Bauingenieure und Architekten, wenn sie große Brücken abnehmen müssen     .Und da dachte ich mir ...


----------

